# Hong Kong 2 IFC New Year Fireworks



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Alvin1027 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :





































Source : http://www.pbase.com/jan_yeung














































By *hellokeung * from dchome :










By *serialk * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * 黑風寨寨主* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

not exactly grandious,....IMO of course,...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

w}wow very nice fireworks


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/20101231


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Do HKers outside of SSC still think this is thier tallest building since the ICC was completed. Last time I was in HK with the ICC topping out, I found the locals really didn't acknowledge the ICC through calenders or TV ads and programmes. My mum still thought this was the tallest building in HK when I corrected her and said the ICC is now the tallest building.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Myster E said:


> Do HKers outside of SSC still think this is thier tallest building since the ICC was completed. Last time I was in HK with the ICC topping out, I found the locals really didn't acknowledge the ICC through calenders or TV ads and programmes. My mum still thought this was the tallest building in HK when I corrected her and said the ICC is now the tallest building.


It'll take some time to sink in since the building hasn't fully opened, and it's out of sight on the other side of the harbour when people traditionally look towards the island.


----------



## efgh810 (Jan 10, 2011)

*should not*

should not wow gold bed been identified as no rank ... "my buy wow gold friend Get up!" Yan Bing full lace wig unsealed his eyes wow gold to see on vague sidekick Yan Xinghai is wow accounts conspicuous, solace degustation the fantasy .


----------

